
The reason Silicon Valley beat out Boston for VC dominance - janeboo
https://hbr.org/2016/11/the-reason-silicon-valley-beat-out-boston-for-vc-dominance
======
hga
While this article gets some things right, like non-competes, I must warn that
having read a fair amount of _Regional Advantage: Culture and Competition in
Silicon Valley and Route 128_ by AnnaLee Saxenian, from the viewpoint of
someone who rode the Boston area tech scene from the heights of the very late
'70s into it's death in the early '90s (what's there now doesn't have much
continuity with "Route 128" of legend), she got the Boston side of things so
wrong the book is worthless as far as I could tell.

